# Securing your Windows XP SP2 PC (updated)



## NothingsLevel (Aug 27, 2006)

> A router firewall does have one weak link though. Like the firewall built into Windows, a router has no outbound protection. In order to have control over your outbound connections you’ll need to use a software firewall in addition to the router.


This isn't 100% true. Many home routers *do* include some measure of outbound control. My aging Linksys, for example, allows me to block websites by keyword, websites by URL, and specific services (ports).

Hacking the router and installing alternative firmware on it (which runs Linux) offers even more control. As does getting an old PC, installing 2 NICs, and running a firewall distribution such as Smoothwall or m0n0wall.

Software firewalls on Windows? Band-Aid on a sucking chest wound.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2007)

I should have been more specific with that. I was referring to full outbound control, being able to pick and choose exactly what gets through and what doesn't. The article is aimed more at the average home user who may not even know what a firewall is. A great many people with a router probably don't even realize it can be configured.

As for software firewalls, yeah they leave something to be desired. I use one in conjunction with my router's firewall. I like having a popup telling me something is trying to access the web so I can track it down and kill it.


----------

